
The year 2000 - from 1900 - nreece
http://morletsblog.blogspot.com/2009/05/year-2000-from-1900.html
======
RyanMcGreal
_The Moving Pavement_

They're not widespread due to energy consumption, but most large airports have
moving conveyers between terminals; and escalators (vertical moving sidewalks)
are ubiquitous in malls.

 _House-Moving by Train_

It's normally done by flatbed truck, but it is done.

 _Televised Outside Broadcasting_

Justin.tv.

 _Personal Flying Machines_

Um, hang gliders?

 _Weather Control Machine_

[feverish paranoid conspiracy fantasy involving HAARP, Hurricane Katrina and
global warming removed at the request of the commenter]

 _Combined Ship and Railway Locomotive_

Containerization. <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Containerization>

_Undersea Tourist Boats_

Disneyworld's "20,000 Leagues Under The Sea" ride.

 _Roofed Cities_

Toronto's PATH. <http://www.toronto.ca/path/>

_Personal Airships_

Luxury private jets.

 _Summer Holidays at the North Pole_

Check back in 20 years.

 _Police X-Ray Surveillance Machine_

Ubiquitous urban CCTV cameras, TSA heavies.

------
semiquaver
>Summer Holidays at the North Pole

Wait about 20 more years for this one.

------
dan_the_welder
Wow, roofed cities and personal airships?

How could they miss the obviousness of the domes and flying cars we use today?

~~~
onreact-com
Shopping malls are basically roofed cities. The roofed cities concept has been
a very popular nation of the utopian literature of that time. I think one day
we'll reach that state. We're just not yet there.

~~~
DrJokepu
I'm pretty sure that the main reason we're not there is that many people
actually prefer roofless cities.

~~~
onreact-com
Yeah, but roofed cities doesn't mean the city is a huge building like you
probably imagine but the idea behind it is the ability to stay dry when it
rains etc. So maybe we should talk about roofed sidewalks instead.

------
joshhart
Funny how they think a "Police X-Ray Surveillance Machine" is a good thing...

~~~
gamache
And that's the one they got right.

------
mynameishere
Somehwhat more accurate predictions from mid-century

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GJjUVIIYptE>

------
edw519
What, no flip-flops or tatoos?

I find it interesting that so many of these "predictions" consider technology
while completely ignoring popluar culture. Notice that no matter what the
prediction, people are still wearing Victorian garb. The easiest prediction of
all would have been that people would wear more functional clothing.

------
onreact-com
This is just content theft with no source given. The source is
<http://www.paleofuture.com> I can't find the deep link now though.

------
sound2man
Well 50% success rate isn't too bad.

